# firewall from ATT-DSL



## sferguson1 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have read and heard from multiple people that my new AT&T DSL comes with a firewall. I have mostly full net access, but when I try to load some games, I get the "Preparing to install.." windows pop-up and the game won't load. Friends in the game swear to me it is a firewall from AT&T but I can't find any record of it, where to allow this site, or ever turn the firewall off. Help!


----------

